# Newbie Looking for Advice



## fry99 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm 23 and have been eager to move to Canada since finally visiting the country in 2007. Being young, I believe I stand a better chance of making a great career for myself as well as contributing to Canada positively - Britain just seems to be going down the pan.

Apologies for creating another newbie thread, but there is so much information about different rules and regulations etc, so I really don't even know where to start researching!

I currently work in Brighton, UK for US-owned clothes store Hollister. Having stores world wide means they are able to offer me a transfer to a store in Canada, should I wish to take it. (I have already spoken to staff at the Toronto store who are happy to take me should I wish to move over).

I also have a 2:1 degree in Music Production, National Diploma in Mechanical Engineering and decent GCSE's.

Here's come the questions and unknowns....
1) What type of visa do I need to apply for if I have a full-time job waiting for me in Canada?
2) How do I go about applying for these visas and does it cost me money?
3) Do my previous academic achievements help me to get a visa faster/easier?
4) How long does the visa last and do I need to renew it etc?
5) Is there anything i've missed that I should know?

Sorry for all the questions but I honestly don't know where else to look to find out any of this information without having to read hundreds of confusing websites.

Thanks

Graham


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello Graham and welcome to the site,

On the assumption that you are a salesperson for Hollisters then you are unable to get a transfer to the Toronto store because it would need to prove that it needs a salesperson and cannot find a Canadian capable of doing the work. The Government of Canada just wouldn't fall for that.
However not all is lost. Given your age you can get a BUNAC or a IEC visa which are available to young people so they can travel and work abroad. These visas have time limits but many have had them extended or converted into other visas of a more permanent nature. Once you obtain either of these visas you may then locate and work for whomever you like.

Work Canada | Working Holiday Canada, live and work in canada, Seasonal Jobs Canada, Jobs in Canada

IEC General Introduction

The costs will be explained in the websites and I hope this helps you.
Regards.


----------



## fry99 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Auld, thanks for the quick reply.

The company is renowned for transferring people abroad frequently, for example, I work with 3 Americans, 4 Spaniards amongst many other nationalities and visa-versa, so I can only assume that a transfer will be viable within the company and I shouldn't encounter too many problems Hollister-wise. It is mainly the visa side of things I am still trying to get my head around.

Thank you for your advice though and I'll check out those links now.

Graham


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Okay, but you're in the UK and regulations for working visas there may well/are probably much different than Canada.


----------

